# Hiring transportation from U.S. border?



## MNWildRose (Jun 2, 2013)

Hi All,

We hope to retire in Mexico (Guanajuato or Queretaro) in ~1 year. We do not want to have a car. But would like to hire someone to safely drive us into Mexico, from the U.S. border, with some boxes of most-important home items AND our two cats. 

My question is, are there services for this? People we can hire at the border for this transportation - ideally with a larger vehicle to allow us to bring "a few" boxes of stuff?

I am leery of that drive from the north of Mexico (likely crossing somewhere in Texas, since we now live in the midwest of the U.S) from a safety standpoint. The possible dangers of being stopped on the road. 

I'm thinking there might be companies that offer this transportation service, also providing some safety beyond what we would expect in a single family car. But if there are such company services, I haven't been able to locate any leads - so hoping someone on this forum might be able to point me to some options to consider.

Thank you so much for any ideas regarding getting us, some boxes, and our cats from the U.S. border to Guanajuato/Queretaro!

Rose


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

MNWildRose said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We hope to retire in Mexico (Guanajuato or Queretaro) in ~1 year. We do not want to have a car. But would like to hire someone to safely drive us into Mexico, from the U.S. border, with some boxes of most-important home items AND our two cats.
> 
> ...


I can't help you with a contact, but I know it is possible. I have friends who did that in the opposite direction. They hired a truck and driver that took them and some boxes and furniture from Guadalajara to Tucson.


----------



## inflagrante (Jun 8, 2014)

Two weeks ago, I did the drive from Laredo to Guanajuato and had no problems -- other than being pulled over in Nuevo Laredo for speeding, for which I paid my first mordida and then was on my way. Seriously, go really slow on the way through Nuevo Laredo because cops patrol the main road leading to the highway, and I bet they're looking for the import sticker in the front window. They supposedly caught me doing the posted speed limit in a construction zone -- where the speed limit drops from 70 to 40 km/hr -- although I'm not even sure if I went through a construction zone. It was either go to the police station and pay and waste however many hours ahead of a 10 drive or pay the cop right there. I chose the easier route.

If you stick to the cuotas, you would be fine on the drive down here. BTW, I'm woman, if that makes a difference, although I did have a dog in the car. The tolls alone cost about $100 not to mention the cost of gas, so I'm not sure how much someone would charge you to drive down here. 

As for having a car in Guanajuato -- I prefer it, but I do have a place with parking and I live up off of the Panoramica. Driving down here isn't as bad as you might have heard as long as you're not a terribly fearful driver. It makes my life a lot more convenient.

You might post on one of the local boards for Guanajuato or Queretaro to ask if anyone will be travelling to the border who might have space. The message board for Guanajuato is easy enough to find if you do a search. I'm not sure about Querataro.

Good luck!


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

How much space are we talking about?
I might help fix something up


----------



## MNWildRose (Jun 2, 2013)

*Transportation from the U.S. Border*



GARYJ65 said:


> How much space are we talking about?
> I might help fix something up


I'm asking more from an informational standpoint at this time. Not ready to move YET, but would like to investigate transportation from the U.S. border to Guanajuato/Queretaro when the time to move (finally!) comes for us.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Let me know then, I might get you someone


----------



## mxfan (Jun 7, 2014)

Why not take a super bus? Either nonstop or make a few shorter stretches and spend some nights in various stops as you go. How much "stuff" will you have?


----------



## MNWildRose (Jun 2, 2013)

*Travel from the U.S. Border*



mxfan said:


> Why not take a super bus? Either nonstop or make a few shorter stretches and spend some nights in various stops as you go. How much "stuff" will you have?


I really like your idea of taking a bus. I know that the first class buses in Mexico are very nice. BUT we will be bringing two cats. I'm pretty sure, even if they're in carriers, that cats are not allowed. I would love to find out that this is incorrect. 

Does anyone know if there's a chance that buses would allow us to travel with our two wonderful cats?


----------



## MNWildRose (Jun 2, 2013)

*Good for You, Driving to Guanajuato!*



inflagrante said:


> Two weeks ago, I did the drive from Laredo to Guanajuato and had no problems -- other than being pulled over in Nuevo Laredo for speeding, for which I paid my first mordida and then was on my way. Seriously, go really slow on the way through Nuevo Laredo because cops patrol the main road leading to the highway, and I bet they're looking for the import sticker in the front window. They supposedly caught me doing the posted speed limit in a construction zone -- where the speed limit drops from 70 to 40 km/hr -- although I'm not even sure if I went through a construction zone. It was either go to the police station and pay and waste however many hours ahead of a 10 drive or pay the cop right there. I chose the easier route.
> 
> If you stick to the cuotas, you would be fine on the drive down here. BTW, I'm woman, if that makes a difference, although I did have a dog in the car. The tolls alone cost about $100 not to mention the cost of gas, so I'm not sure how much someone would charge you to drive down here.
> 
> ...


I just want to say good for you on your drive from the border! Maybe I shouldn't be so afraid of the possibility. Do I understand that you live in Guanajuato? I would love to hear a bit about how you like it. My husband Jim and I will be there in September. I would surely welcome you to "private message" me (once you have private messaging "permission"). I hope that we can e-chat now and again!

Gracias!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

MNWildRose said:


> I just want to say good for you on your drive from the border! Maybe I shouldn't be so afraid of the possibility. Do I understand that you live in Guanajuato? I would love to hear a bit about how you like it. My husband Jim and I will be there in September. I would surely welcome you to "private message" me (once you have private messaging "permission"). I hope that we can e-chat now and again!
> 
> Gracias!


New members can use the PM function of the Forum once they have made five posts.


----------



## PatrickMurtha (Feb 26, 2011)

I am very interested in this question of transportation myself. My situation is strikingly similar to that of the OP. I will be moving from Culiacan, where I have taught for three years, to Mexico City for a new job in July. 

I have no furniture to move, just my clothing, some electronics (small TV, etc.), some boxes of books / DVDs / CDs, and my three cats. Not much, but too much for a bus. Culiacan and Mexico City are about 650 miles / 1050 kilometers apart, 13 to 15 hours drive time. I haven't driven in several years and am not about to begin again by U-Hauling on Mexican highways. So what are my best options? Is hiring a private individual with a small truck to take me, the cats, and the stuff in one run a good idea or bad idea; and if a good one, what would be the best way to find such a person (Craigslist, yes / no)?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

PatrickMurtha said:


> I am very interested in this question of transportation myself. My situation is strikingly similar to that of the OP. I will be moving from Culiacan, where I have taught for three years, to Mexico City for a new job in July.
> 
> I have no furniture to move, just my clothing, some electronics (small TV, etc.), some boxes of books / DVDs / CDs, and my three cats. Not much, but too much for a bus. Culiacan and Mexico City are about 650 miles / 1050 kilometers apart, 13 to 15 hours drive time. I haven't driven in several years and am not about to begin again by U-Hauling on Mexican highways. So what are my best options? Is hiring a private individual with a small truck to take me, the cats, and the stuff in one run a good idea or bad idea; and if a good one, what would be the best way to find such a person (Craigslist, yes / no)?


I think your easiest option would be to just rent a van or SUV and drive it there yourself. Drive the rental back to Culiacan (on-way rentals are usually very pricey) and take the bus to your new home.

But if you really don't want to drive, and can't find a friend willing to drive, a private individual with a truck is probably your best bet. I don't know about in Culiacan, but in Guadalajara, there are lots of hand written signs on telephone poles for movers. Also, Comercial Mexicana had a list of moving trucks when I bought some large items there a few years ago.


----------



## inflagrante (Jun 8, 2014)

MNWildRose said:


> I just want to say good for you on your drive from the border! Maybe I shouldn't be so afraid of the possibility. Do I understand that you live in Guanajuato? I would love to hear a bit about how you like it. My husband Jim and I will be there in September. I would surely welcome you to "private message" me (once you have private messaging "permission"). I hope that we can e-chat now and again!
> 
> Gracias!



Guanajuato is so beautiful. I really am amazed every day at how beautiful the city is. Where I live, it's a ten minute walk to the center of town and a ten minute walk into the mountains. The people are very friendly, I feel extremely safe, and I have not been bitten by one mosquito yet! Although I did find a scorpion in my house last week, but it wasn't nearly as bad as I thought it would be!

When you visit, take note of the noise in some of the neighborhoods at night. The downtown area is very noisy at all hours, but where I live, it's very quiet. Taxis are really inexpensive and there are loads of buses going all over town, so even if you don't bring a car, you won't have to worry about transportation. 

One piece of advice if you choose to drive -- when you map out your route, be really aware of the next city on your route because the roads aren't always marked very well as far as route numbers. And stick to the cuotas, which are toll roads that are well maintained and have less traffic than the "libre" roads. I went through a few military checkpoints on the way down, but I didn't run into any problems at all. 

I'll try and post a little more so you can pm me!


----------



## mxfan (Jun 7, 2014)

PatrickMurtha said:


> I am very interested in this question of transportation myself. My situation is strikingly similar to that of the OP. I will be moving from Culiacan, where I have taught for three years, to Mexico City for a new job in July.
> 
> I have no furniture to move, just my clothing, some electronics (small TV, etc.), some boxes of books / DVDs / CDs, and my three cats. Not much, but too much for a bus.


That amount sounds like you could take in large bags or huge duffels (I have seen it done) on the bus EXCEPT for the cats. I would not guess they would allow animals but I don't know anything about that. :rudolph:


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

MNWildRose said:


> I really like your idea of taking a bus. I know that the first class buses in Mexico are very nice. BUT we will be bringing two cats. I'm pretty sure, even if they're in carriers, that cats are not allowed. I would love to find out that this is incorrect.
> 
> Does anyone know if there's a chance that buses would allow us to travel with our two wonderful cats?


We were able to take our small dog (5 lbs) on the bus - Pullman de Morelos - but she had to go in her carrier in the luggage compartment underneath the bus. We were told there was a special compartment that was air conditioned. She didn't like it but she came through just fine. It was a 2 1/2 hr trip.


----------



## kelynn (Jun 21, 2014)

Stay on the cuotas, which are toll roads.they are not expensive. I got a heavy fine in Monterey on my way to Veracruz. We stoped for gas and mistakenly did not get back on the toll. It was a bogus infraction. It is much better to travel in a vehicle with Mexico plates. I also need to find a better way to get household items from California to south Veracruz. Good luck!


----------



## PatrickMurtha (Feb 26, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> I think your easiest option would be to just rent a van or SUV and drive it there yourself. Drive the rental back to Culiacan (on-way rentals are usually very pricey) and take the bus to your new home.
> 
> But if you really don't want to drive, and can't find a friend willing to drive, a private individual with a truck is probably your best bet. I don't know about in Culiacan, but in Guadalajara, there are lots of hand written signs on telephone poles for movers. Also, Comercial Mexicana had a list of moving trucks when I bought some large items there a few years ago.


I am going to try posting on Craigslist to see if I can come with up with the "private individual with a truck." I'll post on both Craigslist Mazatlan and Craigslist Mexico City. But in what category do you think I should post this? I could put it in Services / Labor / Move, which is the right conceptual category but the wrong implication, since I'm looking for the service, not offering it. Or in Wanted, but that is mainly for items desired for purchase. Or Rideshare, which hits the transportation angle, but again, the implication seems wrong. Or Jobs / General Labor or Jobs / 
[ETC]. Or Gigs. Which seems the best hole to fish in?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

PatrickMurtha said:


> I am going to try posting on Craigslist to see if I can come with up with the "private individual with a truck." I'll post on both Craigslist Mazatlan and Craigslist Mexico City. But in what category do you think I should post this? I could put it in Services / Labor / Move, which is the right conceptual category but the wrong implication, since I'm looking for the service, not offering it. Or in Wanted, but that is mainly for items desired for purchase. Or Rideshare, which hits the transportation angle, but again, the implication seems wrong. Or Jobs / General Labor or Jobs /
> [ETC]. Or Gigs. Which seems the best hole to fish in?


I would put it under "mudanza" in the section "trabajo". And maybe post it in Spanish. 

The trouble with Craigslist is that I think it is most heavily used by English speakers and person you are looking for is probably a local, speaking Spanish.


----------



## PatrickMurtha (Feb 26, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> I would put it under "mudanza" in the section "trabajo". And maybe post it in Spanish.
> 
> The trouble with Craigslist is that I think it is most heavily used by English speakers and person you are looking for is probably a local, speaking Spanish.


Undoubtedly that's true. Worth a try though (and I'll certainly include both English and Spanish versions of the query). I've got four weeks to arrange this, since I should accomplish my move the week of July 28. 

Interesting, there doesn't seem to be an equivalent of the "mudanza" category in "jobs" on the English-language version of the page.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> I would put it under "mudanza" in the section "trabajo". And maybe post it in Spanish.
> 
> The trouble with Craigslist is that I think it is most heavily used by English speakers and person you are looking for is probably a local, speaking Spanish.


Instead, I suggest Spanish-language web sites like Segundamano or Vivastreet.


----------



## PatrickMurtha (Feb 26, 2011)

Isla Verde said:


> Instead, I suggest Spanish-language web sites like Segundamano or Vivastreet.


That's helpful. I'll try those too.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

PatrickMurtha said:


> That's helpful. I'll try those too.


Good luck.


----------



## PatrickMurtha (Feb 26, 2011)

I'm working on preparing the ad to run in the multiple sites. I could leave the compensation to be negotiated (although it is difficult for me to negotiate in Spanish). But whether I include it in the ad or not, what is your sense of what the ballpark figure is that I should be expecting to pay? I can actually move all the boxes into and out of a truck myself, so labor apart from driving would be light to none. The route from Culiacan to the DF takes about 14 hours, according to Internet sources such as Google Maps.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

PatrickMurtha said:


> I'm working on preparing the ad to run in the multiple sites. I could leave the compensation to be negotiated (although it is difficult for me to negotiate in Spanish). But whether I include it in the ad or not, what is your sense of what the ballpark figure is that I should be expecting to pay? I can actually move all the boxes into and out of a truck myself, so labor apart from driving would be light to none. The route from Culiacan to the DF takes about 14 hours, according to Internet sources such as Google Maps.


This is how I would estimate it:
Gas: 
2500 km @ 15 L/100 km (about 15 mpg) = 375 L @ $12.50 mxn/L = $4700 mxn
Tolls:
I don't remember but maybe something like $1 mxn/km
2500 km @ $1 mxn/km = $2500 mxn 
Labor:
2 days @ $500 mxn/day = $1000 mxn
Motel:
1 night @ $500/night = $500 mxn
Depreciation and insurance:
2500 km @ $5 mxn/km = $1250 mxn

Total $10,000 mxn

As a comparison for costs if you rented a vehicle and hired a driver your cost would be similar except that instead of depreciation and insurance, you would pay for the rental, about $2000 mxn/day with full insurance coverage. So the cost would go up to about $15,000 mxn.


----------



## michmex (Jul 15, 2012)

Isla Verde said:


> Instead, I suggest Spanish-language web sites like Segundamano or Vivastreet.



Or MercadoLibre: Mudanzas y Fletes en Transporte - MercadoLibre México


----------



## kelynn (Jun 21, 2014)

PatrickMurtha said:


> I am going to try posting on Craigslist to see if I can come with up with the "private individual with a truck." I'll post on both Craigslist Mazatlan and Craigslist Mexico City. But in what category do you think I should post this? I could put it in Services / Labor / Move, which is the right conceptual category but the wrong implication, since I'm looking for the service, not offering it. Or in Wanted, but that is mainly for items desired for purchase. Or Rideshare, which hits the transportation angle, but again, the implication seems wrong. Or Jobs / General Labor or Jobs /
> [ETC]. Or Gigs. Which seems the best hole to fish in?


Thanks a million for all the ideas!


----------



## PatrickMurtha (Feb 26, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> This is how I would estimate it:
> Gas:
> 2500 km @ 15 L/100 km (about 15 mpg) = 375 L @ $12.50 mxn/L = $4700 mxn
> Tolls:
> ...


Based on a number of considerations, including your much appreciated research here, I decided to go at this another way. I'm going to fly in to Mexico City on Volaris at the end of July, with my three cats in cargo (the airline has already approved that). My current employer owes me a flight "home" and has agreed to pay for my flight to Mexico City instead; I'll pick up the cost of the cats, of course, but it's not bad (about $200 US). As for my belongings (which do not include any furniture), I'll use a conventional mover. Are there any reputable nationwide moving companies in Mexico that any of you have experience with?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Few things are worth the high cost of using a mover, in my opinion. Small loads are also a problem and may not be accepted by a mover. You may be able to ship your packaged goods by bus, or by Estafeta, etc.


----------



## PatrickMurtha (Feb 26, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> Few things are worth the high cost of using a mover, in my opinion. Small loads are also a problem and may not be accepted by a mover. You may be able to ship your packaged goods by bus, or by Estafeta, etc.


If Estafeta is more affordable, that would be fine. What does everyone think? I'm just trying for the most practical and reasonable methods of bringing off my move, within the limitations of my particular situation. 

I have 20 days in July after my school year ends (July 12-31) to sort, pack, and prepare my things for shipment, discarding unnecessaries as one always does in this process.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

PatrickMurtha said:


> If Estafeta is more affordable, that would be fine. What does everyone think? I'm just trying for the most practical and reasonable methods of bringing off my move, within the limitations of my particular situation.
> 
> I have 20 days in July after my school year ends (July 12-31) to sort, pack, and prepare my things for shipment, discarding unnecessaries as one always does in this process.


I was in a similar situation with some things stored, in my case in Colorado. I looked into shipping them to Guadalajara but got estimates of $3000 usd to $5000 usd.

Instead, I rented a van in Guadalajara, drove to Colorado and returned with the boxes. The cost was about $20,000 mxn (about $1500 usd). The biggest risk was the rental van in two countries. I had complete coverage while in Mexico, but none for problems in the US. I didn't fully understand this before the trip and fortunately didn't have any major problems, just a flat tire in Mexico which the rental company covered.

In your case you are not involving two countries, so that problem doesn't exist. I know you indicated earlier that you did not want to drive. Maybe you could rent a vehicle and hire a driver. Culiacan to DF and back, or visa versa, could be done in one long day each way.


----------

